# Leen culverts, Nottingham, December 2016



## Black (Dec 24, 2016)

The leen rises at Annesley in Nottinghamshire,
heads south passing through Bullwell, Basford (joined by the day brook) & Radford
merging with the trent at the Meadows in Nottingham
length of about 15 miles.
Theres 14 culverts along the route, many designed by Marriott Ogle
ranging from a few to several hundered yards long.

Bulwell culverts
1












2









3









4












day brook culvert &
merging of the day brook with the leen






Basford culverts
5









6















7









thanks


----------



## Black (Dec 24, 2016)

cont
Radford culverts
8












9












10









A6200 culverts
11






the waterfalls fast flowing with chest deep water



12



the side pipe continues towards hospital with chest deep water









railway culvert















side pipe with 2 penstocks semi closed, there about a foot open submerged in water



left penstock



Trent culvert
discharges in the trent via 2 submerged sumps with sluice gates on the opposite side









right sump



sluice gates



thanks


----------



## theartist (Dec 24, 2016)

any fish in there, i will get my rod.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 24, 2016)

That's quite a rabbit warren! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 26, 2016)

That's quite an extensive culvert and your photographs make it interesting.


----------



## Black (Jan 2, 2017)

theartist said:


> any fish in there, i will get my rod.



yes, 2 passed me at about a foot long


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 10, 2017)

I really do appreciate your photographs they are stunning shots...but they scare the fookin sh*t outa me! 

One pipe goin to the hospital another into chest height water!!! wtf??? If i were there it wouldn't be a foot long fish passin u thats for sure it would be one of my turds


----------

